# High blood glucose post meal.



## Strawberrygirl (Jun 25, 2010)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone has experienced the same problem as I seem to have. Pre meal my glucose is anything between 3.5-8.0mmol/l but then 1-2hours later it can rise to 11-13mmol/l and I end up having to give a correction dose. I'm being meticulous with my carb counting so I know thats not the problem. It's so dis-hearting, just when I thought I was getting on top of my sugars this happens, not to mention more hypos thrown in for good measure  
Another crazy thing that happened is this morning is that my glucose on waking was 5.6mmo/l then I went for a shower, when I tested again it was 11.1mmol/l and after a correction and breakfast it was 12.7mmol/l 
Sorry, rant over just wish someone could lend me thier pancreas for the next 9 months!


----------



## rachelha (Jun 25, 2010)

It sounds like you are getting the dawn phenomenon problem in the mornings where your blood sugars rise, even though you are not eating anything.  Forgive my baby-brain, am I right in thinking you are on a pump?  If so it might be worth discussing with your DSN increasing your basal rate in the mornings to stop this happening.

Did you end up having to snack or have a hypo after the correction dose from the post meal reading?  If not I wonder if your ratio needs to be changed?  

How are you feeling - is morning sickness setting in at all?

Unfortunately I have discovered that managed BG levels whilst pregnant is definitely an art not a science as your body is changing so much that things are pretty unpredictable.

Rx


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 25, 2010)

rachelha said:


> It sounds like you are getting the dawn phenomenon problem in the mornings where your blood sugars rise, even though you are not eating anything.  Forgive my baby-brain, am I right in thinking you are on a pump?  If so it might be worth discussing with your DSN increasing your basal rate in the mornings to stop this happening.
> 
> Did you end up having to snack or have a hypo after the correction dose from the post meal reading?  If not I wonder if your ratio needs to be changed?
> 
> ...



And just as you have sussed out new ratio's it all changes again it was the most frustrating thing. I had to inject double the amount of times I usually do during Jessica's pregnancy because I was always having to do corrections. All I can say is keep regular contact with your dsn and keep a diary of bg's if you're not already ( I can't remember how far along you are) and then they can help you work out new ratio's if your old one's aren't working for you. As long as you check 2 hours post meal then you can catch a high and correct   xx


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Jun 25, 2010)

Well I still haven't seen a midwife yet but judging from my dates I should be around the 5 week mark. I am on a pump so I do have the benefit of altering my basal rates. Not really feeling morning sickness as such, just a general nausea from time to time. I am however suffering from trapped wind  it starts around the same time everyday. This site is a godsend, it's so nice to chat to ther people who have been through or are going through all of this.


----------



## bev (Jun 26, 2010)

http://thisiscaleb.wordpress.com/2010/04/21/super-bolus/

This is what you need to do. Basically your taking the basal away at the time you 'peak' and adding it to the bolus - but to stop the inevitable hypo situation you are doing a 0% basal for an hour or so which should help you to get a steady gently rise and then back down to range by the 4 hour mark. Might be worth a try?Bev


----------



## Chrissie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi
did you manage to speak to your dsn abour rising morning blood sugars? my basal rates were reduced significantly at the begining & have now crept up dramatically over the last week. You might need to alter your insulin sensitivity for a while to reduce the hypo's. I lost my hypo awareness for a few months (only returned 2 weeks ago). I was lucky & was "lent" a cgms for 3 months which i found really helpful. 
Just send me a message if i can help with anything
Fantastic news on your pregnancy tho!!!
Chrissie xx


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi, my basal rates are on their way down now but my insulin to carb ratios have increased. I'm fed up of these hypos, feeling sick pretty much all of the time so not got much of an appitite which doesn't help.  I'm going for an early scan on the 7th, i think this is standard practice for diabetic ladies in my hospital, also seeing the consultant again even though I just saw her last week, not sure what thats all about as I thought I only needed to see them once a fortnight?


----------

